# Lots of Plecos being banned form export! READ.



## justintrask

Sticky maybe?



http://www.plecofanatics.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64548&highlight=banned+list


"

There has a been alot of talk lately about what has and what hasn't been banned from export. I came across of list of banned Lnumbers so i've spent the past 2 days adding scientific names to them and putting together this list. 
Please feel free to correct me if i have wrongly added or missed a plec.

L002, L074 – Panaque sp.(L002) – Tiger ”Peckoltia” 
L004, L005, L028, L073 – Hypancistrus Sp. (L004) – Angelicus Pleco
L010 – Loricaria lata
L011, L035, L108, L116 – Squaliforma cf. emarginata – Red Fin Thresher Pleco, Thresher Pleco
L017 –Hopliancistrus sp. (L017)
L020 – Oligancistrus sp. (L020)
L021 , L023 – Pterygoplichthys pardalis - Albino Pleco, Common Pleco
L024 – Pseudacanthicus sp. (L024) – Flame Pleco, Red Fin Cactus Pleco
L025 – Pseudacanthicus sp. (L025) – Scarlet Pleco
L027 – Panaque sp. cf. nigrolineatus ‘tapajos’ – Goldline Royal Pleco, Tapajos Royal Pleco, L027 Tapajos
L027, L027c – Panaque sp. cf. nigrolineatus ‘tocantins’ – Platinum Royal Pleco, Tocantins Royal Pleco, L027 Tocantins
L027, L027c, LDA63 – Panaque sp. cf. nigrolineatus ‘xingu’ – Longnosed Royal Pleco, Red Fin Royal Pleco, Xingu Royal Pleco, L027 ‘xingu’
L027a, L330 – Panaque cf. nigrolineatus – Watermelon Pleco
L027b – Panaque sp. cf. nigrolineatus – Olive Royal Pleco, Teles Pires Royal Pleco
L030 – Oligancistrus sp. (L030) 
L031, L176, L300, LDA04 – Parancistrus nudiventris – Peppermint Pleco
L033 – Lasiancistrus sp. (L033)
L036 – Hemiancistrus spilomma
L046, L098 – Hypancistrus zebra – Imperial Pleco, Zebra Pleco
L050 – Hypostomus cf. cochliodon – Spotted Cochliodon, Spotted Humpbacked Pleco
L053 – Harttia sp. (L053) 
L056 – Pseudancistrus sp. (L056)
L058 – Lasiancistrus sp. (L058)
L063 – Pseadacanthicus sp. cf. serratus
L064 – Pseudacanthicus sp. (L064)
L065 – Pseudacanthicus sp. (L065) – Blizzard Cactus Pleco, Mustang Cactus Pleco
L066 – Hypancistrus sp. (L066) – King Tiger Pleco, Network Pleco, Scribbled Pleco
L067 – Pseudacanthicus sp. (L067) 
L068 – Ancistrini sp. (L068)
L069 – Ancistrini sp. (L069)
L070 – Hypancistrus sp. (L070) – Zombie Pleco
L077 – Hypostomus sp. (L077) – Bruno Pleco, Rusty Pleco, Violet Pleco
L079 – Pseadacanthicus sp. (L079)
L082 – Ancistrini sp. (L082) – Opal Spot Pleco, Polka-dot Cigar Pleco
L083, L165 – Pterygoplichthys gibbiceps – Gibby, Sail Fin Pleco 
L086, LDA14 – Oligancistrus sp. (L086)
L095 – Pseudorinelepis genibarbis – Orange Cheek Pleco
L096, L160 – Pseudacanthicus spinosus – Coffee & Cream Pleco, Spiny Monster Pleco
L097 – Pseaudacanthicus sp. (L097) – Polka Dot Cactus Pleco
L102 – Hypancistrus inspector – Snowball Pleco
L113, L234 – Megalancistrus parananus
L136, L136a, L136b, LDA05, LDA06 – Hypancistrus sp. (L136)
L137 – Hypostomus soniae – Blue Eyed Red Fin Pleco
L138 – Hypostomus sp. (L138) 
L139 – Hypostomus sp. (L139) 
L143 – Lasiancistrus sp. (L143) 
L155 – Acanthicus hystrix – Lyre Tail Pleco
L168 – Dekeyseria brachyuran – Butterly Pleco, Flounder Pleco
L171, LDA15 – Hopliancistrus sp. (L171)
L172 – Ancistrini sp. (L172)
L174 – Hypancistrus sp. (L174)
L175 – Oligancistrus sp. (L175)
L178 – Lasiancistrus sp. (L178) – Red Fin Lasiancistrus
L179 – Pseudacanthicus sp. (L179)
L185 – Pseudacanthicus sp. (L185)
L186 – Pseudacanthicus sp. (L186)
L196 – Pterygoplichthys lituratus
L197 – Ancistrini sp. (L197)
L198 – Ancistrini sp. (L198)
L208 – Ancistrini sp. (L208)
L210 – Ancistrini sp. (L210) 
L216, L151 – Dekeyseria scaphirhyncha – Flat Head Pleco
L217 – Lithoxus sp. (L217)
L221, L223 – Guyanancistrus sp. (L221)
L238, LDA40 – Delturus sp. (L238) – Brook Pleco
L250 – Hypancistrus sp. (L250)
L251 – Pseudacanthicus sp. (L251)
L254 – Spectracanthicus sp. (L254)
L256 – Lithoxus sp. (L256) 
L258 – Parancistrus sp. (L258)
L259, LDA32 – Parancistrus sp. (LDA32) 
L260 – Hypancistrus sp. (L260) – Queen Arabesque Pleco
L262 – Hypancistrus sp. (L262) 
L263 – Leporacanthicus sp. (L263) 
L270, L307, LDA76 – Hypancistrus sp. (L270) – Chocolate Zebra Pleco, Tapajos Zebra Pleco
L271 – Panaque sp. (L271) 
L272 – Panaque sp. (L272) 
L273 – Pseudacanthicus sp. (L273) – Titanicus Pleco
L275 – Pseudacanthicus sp. (L275) 
L283 – Pseudacanthicus sp. (L283) 
L290, L291 – Squaliforma cf. horrida
L294 – Leporacanthicus cf. galaxias (L294)
L296 – Panaque sp. (L296)
L297 – Hypancistrus sp. (L297)
L299 – Pseudacanthicus sp. (L299)
L310, LDA51 – Hypostomus cochliodon 
L315 – Spectracanthicus sp. (L315)
L318 – Hypancistrus sp. (L318) 
L320 – Pseudacanthicus sp. (L320) 
L321 – Pseudacanthicus sp. (L321) 
L328 – Pseudolithoxus sp. (L328) 
L332 – Parancistrus sp. (L332) 
L337 – Lasiancistrus sp. (L337) 
L343 – Pseudacanthicus sp. (L343)
L333 – Hypancistrus sp. (L333) 
L345 – Hypancistrus sp. (L345) 
L347 – Pterygoplichthys sp. (L347) 
L353 – Oligancistrus sp. (L353) 
L354 – Oligancistrus sp. (L354) 
L360 – Hypostomus sp. (L360) 
L361 – Hopliancistrus sp. (L361) 
L363 – Oligancistrus sp. (L363) 
L365 – Lasiancistrus sp. (L365)
L366 – Hypostomus sp. (L366) 
L367 – Hypostomus sp. (L367) 
L373 – Oligancistrus sp. (L373)
L374 – Panaque sp. (L374) 
L375 – Pseudacanthicus cf. spinosus
L380 – Pseudcanathicus sp. (L380)
L381 – Hypostomus sp. (L381)
L383 – Pseudacanthicus sp. (L383) 
L385 – Pseudolithoxus sp. (L385) 
L391 – Oligancistrus sp. (L391) 
L397 – Panaque sp. (L397) 
L398 – Panaque sp. (L398) 
L399 – Hypancistrus sp. (L399) 
L400 – Hypancistrus sp. (L400)


----------



## justintrask

edit. link works. same thing as in the thread though.


----------



## emc7

banned for export from where? From the US or the countries of origin?


----------



## justintrask

im pretty sure they are being banned from export out of brazil where they are collected


----------



## TBS_Dave

They are being banned from export from Brazil. This has been in effect for several months now. It isn't something that is brand spanking new. And if I recall this happens ever so many years.


----------



## Asully70

I have never understood the "L" and the number sequence in the pleco numbering. is there any rhyme or reason to it?


----------



## TBS_Dave

Here is a decent reference on the idea of the L numbers
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L-number


----------



## COM

For what reason is Brazil banning these from export? I have been reading about various bans but I have never understood the reason why the government of the fifth largest country would care about such an insignificant issue.


----------



## emc7

Is it all fish or just wild caught? With cichlids, in some places, they would breed them in country and export the fry. How about eggs?

Often a total ban is first step of a conservation program and some restrictions are relaxed years later after the issue has been studied.


----------



## justintrask

well I talked to my LFS about it yesterday. it seems really messed up. They are doing it to conserve the species since they are mass-exported, but at the same time they are going to dam up the rivers in which these species lead, which will eventually end up killing them off. Still trying to find more info. I guess it has been going on for a month or two now, but brazil exports most of their plecs to europe, and then wholesalers in the USA get them shipped from there. So Europe has been trying to breed them all to keep us with a steady flow.


idk


----------



## elvis332

im from brazil that has been going on for 5 months our president which in portugass his name is "lula" he is not the best president he does really wierd things


----------



## lohachata

L-46 Zebra plecos have been on the banned list for several years now.the ban on the rest of them has been going on for the last 6-8 months;but not really enforced until recently.they were supposed to build a dam some years ago that would have made many species extinct;but the project was halted;but i think only temporarily.
while it is illegal to export out of brazil;many fish are taken to other south american countries and shipped out from there.
but expect to pay premium p[rices for many species of plecos in the future.


----------



## justintrask

which is unfortunate. Pleco prices IMO are already very high, and the chances of finding enough M/f of any of the fancy kinds without paying a boatload each are slim to none, around here at least.


----------



## darkstar

> well I talked to my LFS about it yesterday. it seems really messed up. They are doing it to conserve the species since they are mass-exported, but at the same time they are going to dam up the rivers in which these species lead, which will eventually end up killing them off. Still trying to find more info. I guess it has been going on for a month or two now, but brazil exports most of their plecs to europe, and then wholesalers in the USA get them shipped from there. So Europe has been trying to breed them all to keep us with a steady flow.


I think the idea that Europe breeds plecs for the US is false. Brasil exports most of it's plecs to Asia where people are prepared to pay higher prices for the right fish. After that, they then maybe sent to Europe.
I've never heard anything to suggest Europe breeds plecs for the US... 
Plus, while people may assume this restrictions are being placed on the fish for conservation purposes this again is mostly false, by my understanding. In order to conserve a species let alone hundreds of them scientists need to perform surveys first in order to asses their numbers. This isn't happening on any scale worth noting...and with fish being dscovered quicker than science can classify them and the lack of funding given to these kinds of projects it won't be happening anytime soon either imo.
The main point as I understand it comes down to money as usual. The Brasilian government want to tax the industry properly, and tax the fish dependant on their potential sale price. After all why should the government get the same amount of tax from an exported betta and a $200 plec. This is miainly due to two reasons. 1. customs officials at the ports are unable to tell fish apart due to their lack of training and the lack of scientific classifications. Secondly because of point 1, exporters are more than willing to ship certain plecs under different names (i.e. a box of zebra plecs might be labelled common plecs and the customs officials don't have the experience to dispute the information) thereby getting round paying the proper tax. This is the reason why certain plecs have been banned from export as the goverment want to tax it properly.

Darkstar.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009

This is totally legit. It is only for a year, or maybe 2. We do it in the US all the time to help rebuild fish stocks. As much as I love aquariums, the aquarium hobby really hits the native waters pretty hard. The aquarium hobby has really taken off in the past 5 or so years, and people are no longer satisfied with whatever petsmart gets in their regular shipments. With people special ordering and requesting specific varieties of fish, often these fish can only be pulled wild. Samples are taken every year, and when the fish stocks are deemed low, a ban is placed on their export. Get over it, unless you want pleco and all your other S.American fish stocks to go under as well. Pleco's are an important species to the overall ecosystem health, just as they are in your home aquarium. Protecting these species ensures the lasting health of their native waters, which I think we should all appreciate.

FYI: Many species of pleco, including the prized L46 zebra pleco, are bred here in the US. There are no restrictions on the sale of them. The price may go up on some of the more rare species, but most will still be available.

EDIT: Darkstar's point is partially true. The Brazilian government probably will raise a tax on exported fish, just like the US does every so many years. There are on-going fish counts taking place, but you really don't see them. If you want to blame someone, blame the people who catch and ship the fish. They have to report what they pull from the waters, and keep within a certain catch limit, just like we do here. What often happens, is they will report catching X number of fish 1, and Y number of fish 2. When it comes time for export, they will switch the number of fish 1 and fish 2, depending on which is has the lower tax. If the Brazilian government is anything like the US government, then another problem comes from enforcement. There are 3 NOAA officers for the entire Tx, La, and Ms region. There is no way they can patrol everything they are told to. The same is probably true in Brazil.


----------



## darkstar

> Darkstar's point is partially true


which bit isn't true then?


----------

